# Our new tiel babies :)



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Meet the family!! Our very first ever clutch, making Rocky and Bella very proud parents  We were very successful with 3 eggs laid, all of which were viable and hatched.



















Here's the eldest chick (now 4 days old), you can see how much he/she has grown since their first photo! 

Day 1 - taken 9/11/11.









Day 4, taken today, 12/11/11. Bulgy little thing it is :lol:









They grow so fast


----------



## ShannonH1984 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sooooo cute. Congrats  I can't wait to have some little cuties like these.

Your babies are just beatuiful.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

So cute i can't wait either !!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations. I remember when Tony and Abby's first clutch hatched. I thought I was ready, have had tiels for a while, but knew nothing about genetics, and read everything I could think of... I still had a lot of questions to ask. Thanks Lindsey, Sussan, Roxy, and every one else who was there for me.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! That is so exciting! Cute!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrads!
So cute!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable babies! Such cute little dinosaurs.


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Another photo update, Day 6 for our eldest tiel baby. Although you can't see it in this pic, his eyes are *just* starting to open! Here he is:









All 3 chicks in the nestbox:









Its becoming apparent that the bedding needs changing, they have been pooing up a storm in there over the past couple of days :lol: Any tips on how to do this with minimal disruption?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Any tips on how to do this with minimal disruption?*
------------------------------------------

Just sprinkle a fresh layer of bedding over the old.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah what Susan says... Don't rock the boat, I moved my cage from one room to another and it was enough to upset the parents to the point that they abandoned the nest. I had to scramble and learn how to hand feed quick! Changing the bedding has caused a couple of other members breeders to abandon the nest too.


----------



## slowzak (Oct 23, 2011)

Such cute little fuzz balls!!


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for your advice, Susan. I did what you said and the tiels were happy with that  Though it looks like it already needs another cleanout, even though it has only been less than 2 days since I changed the bedding. Messy little buggars they are  

Eldest chick is now 8 days old  Two of the chicks now have their eyes open. All three of them are doing very well in general, even through all this hot QLD weather we've been having of late (yesterday it was 35 degrees celcius... phew!)


Got some new photos to share! 

All the kids in the nest (8 days/6 days/5 days)









Eldest chick.. can see his pin feathers starting to pop up. And a tiny little crest :lol:









What I find amazingly cute is the adult behaviours displayed whilst they are still chicks... eldest this morning was sitting in the palm of my hand, trying to preen himself at first, and then started scratching himself with his foot :lol: I'm guessing those new feathers coming through are VERY itchy business!! :blink:


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's a short video of our eldest 

http://youtu.be/xVzaqndFJRY


----------



## GoRockyGo (Jul 27, 2011)

Day 11  Can't believe how fast our little chickies are growing. Already losing all their baby feathers!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I love when their crest start growing in, and they get what look like spiked bangs! Takes me back to the 80's


----------

